# Yikes!!! Follow up



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

That other thread came up on a families google search or something and I just got nervous and canned it. 

Anyways, 
I have to take a different angle. 
I just don't have the money to fight right now. I haven't been able to get a lawyer, but if I did, the cost would keep me from returning to work, so then I'd be pooched. 
Really sucks. 
Right now the first priority is getting to work; otherwise lose everything, still can't go to court. 

I think I will look into do it yourself divorce, and see if I can talk her into either me or her take the house, and whoever does, takes all the payments and bills, and I start paying her child support.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

backcountry said:


> That other thread came up on a families google search or something and I just got nervous and canned it.
> 
> Anyways,
> I have to take a different angle.
> ...


You should post in the Private Members section, it's not indexed by google.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BrockLanders said:


> You should post in the Private Members section, it's not indexed by google.


Now that he's deleted his old thread, he'll have to either make it to 30 posts to become a member or pay to become a Forum Supporter before he can do that.

Or he _might_ be able to get one of the mods to restore his thread, at which point it can be moved.

But yeah... that would've been the better idea.


----------



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

Sorry I didn't think of that. 

But anyways, I will update here for those that remember all that happened already. 
Glad I figured this out before it was too late. 
Without money, nothing can happen. So I am focusing on getting the money coming again.


----------



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

OK Guys.... 
I need some input on this... 

I don't know how this happened, but I somehow met a girl that is in the exact same position I am in. 
And I mean exact!!!! It's so weird, yet it seems like it was somehow meant to be. 
We spent all night texting, and it's just like I really enjoy the friendship, because she is so awesome. 
I also know that people like us, right now, are really emotional, and nothing we do is going to we well thought out etc. 

It is really hard to control my feelings. I know a lot of feelings are like rebound feelings, but on the other hand, this girl
just seems so awesome that I'm having a hard time pretending not to have an insane attraction to her. 
After a marriage of sweeping things under the carpet for both of us, there is this weird connection, and I don't really
know how to control it.


----------



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

And just to be totally clear, it's not that it's just the first girl to pay attention to me, 
it's just that it seems like she is everything I didn't have, and I am lost in a major whirlwind of feelings right now. 

UUUuugggghhh !!!


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

It's a rebound type thing. No doubt. 

Go to you tube and watch some Corey Wayne videos. That'll calm you down.


----------



## backcountry (May 18, 2015)

Well guys, stuff is getting done. 
Not as fast as many would like, but I am seeing a lawyer in a couple days. 
In the mean time, I'm still talking to the girl I spoke of before. 
She's great. 
Maybe it works, maybe it doesn't, but i sure enjoy her in my life so why not. 

Finally getting cleaner feelings, starting to feel a lot better.


----------

